# Would you take a 2 yr old rescue or new pup?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I work with a few folks in Vizsla Rescue but I got both of my dogs as pups. 

Hypothetical question: Given the choice of a 2-year-old Vizsla rescue with some "issues" or a brand new pup from a quality breeder, what would you do?

I don't think it is an easy choice. Myself, I am happy to have dogs that if they are screwed up, it was the things I did. But on a humanitarian perspective, wouldn't we want to make sure the rescue dog was homed to a loving caring family? 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/do-i-go-back-home-today-when-my-family.html 

Guess some inner guilt hits me from time to time.
RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends on the situation you are in & is ultimately a personal choice. We tried to find a rescue dog that was good with cats & kids... no such dog existed. Starting with a puppy was our best option & I'm glad we went that route.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If I did not care about hunting I would look for an older dog first ... with or without baggage ... from dog rescue or the pound. So much you don't have to endure & enjoy while the puppy is growing up. 

I briefly considered getting what is commonly called a started dog ... introduced to birds but not steady to wing & shot. Honestly, the "trained" dog in this case doesn't cost much more than a puppy. But I do enjoy working with the pup and developing the cooperation that allows us to hunt for each other. If Quest is any indication I'll do just fine without a professional's touch with the new puppy.

Buying a puppy is a crap shoot (as in rolling the dice). I had an English Setter from a litter that produced outstanding dogs. Mine couldn't find his way out of a wet paper bag. His litter mates all ended up being outstanding Grouse hunting dogs. Old Patch only pointed one bird in his life, but he sure launched 100s by flushing them. Best pet ever, but no hunting dog.

When my legs give out and I can no longer totter around the woods and through the nasty thick second growth, I would be happy to take a rescue dog.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

RBD

It's a tough choice top make, and it really would depend on the issues, at least for me.
My three Vizslas prior to the two I have now were all puppies when I got them. I trained them from literally day one, and followed the same basic "formula" with success. They were easy.
The two I have now came to me at 22 months old, Tika, and 11 months old, Gunnr, and in fact I forfeited a $500.00 deposit on a male puppy from a top breeder to take the two girlz. These girlz were not easy, and in fact sometimes I regretted what I had done, but in hindsight I can say that they taught me more about training dogs in 18 months, than I had learned in the previous 20 years. I really had to work to reach these two, especially Gunnr. She was flat out crazy when I got her, completely nuts. 
Gunnr is incredible though, and had not a vicious work schedule gotten in the way this past fall, I think she would have really come into her own. Last fall and this past spring she started to get it together and I saw flashes of what she actually is. When she's "on", it's really something.
Was it worth it? I think so.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

I actually just went through this. We got Darwin as a pup from a Massachusetts breeder and he is almost 2 now. We moved out to Colorado and have a large yard now and decided it was a good time to get a second dog. We ended up rescuing Bella a 1.5 year old pure breed V. She had been abused by a male so was not so guy friendly, but in the 2-3 months we have had her she has completely turned around. I have to say that it she was probably easier to train than Darwin since she picked up on the rules so much faster even though she had no previous training. I think it comes down to the rescue group. Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue picks the dog for you based on your situation and experience just like a breeder would. We didn't get our first choice dog because he was a little dominant over other male dogs and they didn't want to create an issue with Darwin. They had us meet Bella and we found she fit in perfectly. Do I like the idea of getting a pup and raising him/her how I want, yes. Do I like the idea of rescuing a Vizsla, yes. I think either way you can't go wrong as long as you are willing to put the time in.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll bet that almost everybody on the forums already knows my answer to that question. ;D

For me, it's rescue, all the way. It was difficult waiting for Willie. I looked on Petfinder.com for three or four years! I was looking for a Vizsla, but one that was down on his luck. Of course, I still had my other dog at the time, too (a Vizsla mix) -- and she kept me busy because of her diabetes. 

Long story short, Willie's only real issue is that he is startled by loud noises (read: gun shy). The dog pound staff thought he was about two years old, but I think he was closer to 18 months. His house manners were (and are) impeccable. His temperament is just outstanding! I love-love-love saving a life! But don't get me wrong -- I also love puppies. It's just that I had already been there and done that, and then got involved with the Michigan Humane Society. Plus, I believe with all my heart that rescued dogs KNOW they have been rescued, and they are so very grateful. My dog/human bond with Willie is as strong as they come.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

So I apologize for the long post, but my fiance just emailed me this and I figured it fit in well with the topic. Made me tear up: you have been warned.



When I was a puppy I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" - but then you'd relent and roll me over for a bellyrub. 

My housetraining took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed, listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs," you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. 

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. 

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" - still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love." 

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch - because your touch was now so infrequent - and I would have defended them with my life if need be. 

I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams. Together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway. There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. 

Now you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. 

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog or cat, even one with "papers." You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. You gave me a goodbye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. 

After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?" 

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you - that you had changed your mind - that this was all a bad dream...or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. 

I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table, rubbed my ears and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. 

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?" 

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself - a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. With my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not meant for her. It was you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of. I will think of you and wait for you forever. 

May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That broke my heart to read that, even though I know it's fiction. 

I have always tried to have a balanced approach to this. Not always succeeded, but generally have stuck to my principles.

I always try to have one dog from a reputable well researched breeder with a high potential of having the traits I have desired based on the lineage. The other, I have always tried to rescue or re-home. 

Currently Ozkar I got as a pup, now 12 months old, was from a reputable breeder. Zsa Zsa my 19 month old German Short Haired pointer was a rescue from a shelter at the age of 13 months. Astro who is 8 1/2 months was a re-home at the age of 7 months from a family who were not giving him the time he needed. 

So right at this point, I have probably kept to my principles closer than ever. It keeps my conscience appeased somewhat.

As to what I would do given the choice. That would depend. While I wanted to rescue a dog to have as Ozkar's housemate initially, I didn't want just any dog and took some time to find Zsa Zsa. The decision was made based on her as a dog. Her temperament, personality, energy levels, alertness, intelligence and of course affection. Zsa Zsa was a lucky little girl, who ticked all those boxes.

Yes, she came with some unusual fears. Which of course effects behaviour. However, it only took three of four months before all those little oddities stopped occurring and she became the vital family member she is now. It takes some time to build the bond as closely as you do with one from a puppy. But, I know now that 6 months down the track with Zsa Zsa, she and I are inseparable. On the days I have to leave them home while I go to work, I know that bond is there, by the reaction from her when I get home. We love each other and I would never swap her for the world. Also, once I saw her at the shelter, skinny, lonely, and without the love of a family which I knew she needed, there was no way she was going anywhere except home with me. 

*I would judge the dog, not it's origin.* A good two year old dog who through no fault of it's own ended up where it is, or as we all know, a punt on a puppy who's end result may not be what you desired or intended initially. I've had dogs like that. Got them hoping for them to be like one of the parents, but they turned out like the other. Still loved them of course, but, just saying, some traits and instincts are better seen in an adult than a puppy.

Either way, it's great to know you are thinking of getting another V. Can't wait to watch your blog for the growth journey.


----------



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

About two months ago we rescued our pup Layla. We had no clue how old she was or what she was for that matter. All we knew was that she was as sweet as could be and when we arrived at the foster, she instantly ran up to us putting her head in my lap. She was so skinny that her ribs were protruding and it was obvious she just wanted love. At this point, she had never been inside a loving house; she was at the pound and then outside in a kennel at a foster. We brought her home that day and instantly we were hooked. Since then she has put on twenty pounds in 2 and half months and we think she is currently around 8 months old. We were told she was a lab mix (not that we cared), but since then everything has pinned her as a Vizsla (most likely a mix) from her size, look and personality. Before her we had never heard of a Vizsla, but now we are in love with her and the breed. We laugh about who is luckier, her or us, because most of the time we think us. From all of this I guess I'd say rescue, but no one can surpass a puppy at 8 weeks especially if they are going to be trained for hunting.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm really mixed on this topic.

Kobi was my first dog, and I decided to go with a purebred puppy because I'm the type of person who researches something as much as possible and likes to "know what they're getting". At the same time, I knew that getting a shelter dog or mixed dog _could_ work out. However, it's very unlikely that with the time and money I was willing to invest in a puppy search, that I would have ended up with a purebred Vizsla or a mostly Vizsla mix. Picking up my puppy was an all day affair (4 hours up, 6 hours back lol), but I honestly don't think I'd want to drive 3 hours one way to see a shelter/rescue dog and say "No, that's not the one"

So what did I get? Well I got a purebred Vizsla, but one who is absolutely off the wall crazy 98% of the time. He's extremely difficult to train (I realize this is probably more my fault than his) and extremely needy. However he's a great companion and loves any human, dog, or cat without exception. There are definitely times where I feel like I'm in over my head with Kobi, but we certainly manage. I feel like once he matures a bit he'll be less crazy.

Despite his craziness, he's a part of my life and I wouldn't have it any other way. I couldn't imagine allowing myself to change my life in a way that would force me to give him up (job, girlfriend, etc.). Before I met my current girlfriend I wouldn't even go on a date with a girl who would not say that she LOVES dogs. Even the biggest dog lover can be a bit intimidated by Kobi's affection. 

Could I handle a rescue dog? I think so, but it really depends on the issues involved. As I said, Kobi loves everyone and is fearless. I don't think I would want it any other way. Anyone who knows me knows my dog. Actually he might know more people than me  And of course the fact that he is extremely healthy makes him a great running dog, although most of the stories of Vizsla rescues I've heard about on here are dogs that may have emotional issues but are still perfectly healthy.

I think if the right dog came along at the right time I could rescue one. I did the puppy stage, and if time allowed, I could do it again, but I could certainly skip it. Mainly I think a rescue dog would have to be able to love Kobi and keep up with Kobi... because I would hate to go play/run/visit with Kobi and have to leave one behind!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Easy, I would take the 2 year old with issues. 
I don't think it can be that bad, after all it is Vizsla, not an aggressive German Shepherd. He won't hunt anyway. All that is needed is basic obedience once the dog's personality stabilizes.


----------

